# IKKA History - Open



## IWishToLearn (Aug 10, 2007)

In viewing various diplomas that have been posted around the net, I've seen 3 people listed as President of the IKKA - Ed Parker, Dave Hebler, and Leilani Parker. Anyone have a listing of who held what IKKA Positions and from when to when?

Curiosity rears it's head again, I spose.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 9, 2007)

Paging the Dragon?


----------



## Doc (Sep 10, 2007)

For political reasons Parker had various people with those titles who were simply apponted by him. You left out for instance, Danny Rodarte for a brief period as well. Truth is it doesn't matter. They were just titles and stamped signatures on a diploma, and you'd be hard pressed to find mention of then anywhere else with exception of course of his wife, and business partner, Leilani. Parker ran the IKKA as President and there were no votes or democratic process involved in what or how he did things, or who filled those political positions.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 26, 2007)

Doc said:


> For political reasons Parker had various people with those titles who were simply apponted by him.   They were just titles and stamped signatures on a diploma, and you'd be hard pressed to find mention of them anywhere else with exception of course of his wife, and business partner, Leilani.
> Parker ran the IKKA as President and there were no votes or democratic process involved in what or how he did things, or who filled those political positions.



Right, mostly out of convenience, who was close by and in good graces at the time.  Not a bad thing... after all it was HIS Association and he could do what he wanted.  

The original IKKA constitution set forth the foundation for the organization but proved impossible to execute as designed.  Too much was dependent on too many people that did not do their jobs and eventually all fell back on the President to handle all issues anyway sooooooo he took the bull by the horns and became the one an only to go to for everything.

:asian:


----------

